
Test Driven Development for Startups - DanielRibeiro
http://yfrog.com/z/h74kmstj
======
DanielRibeiro
Text:

We believe that people like _|customer type|_ have a need for (or problems
doing) _|need/action/behaviour|_

We will know we have succeded when _|quantitative/measurable outcome|_ ,
and/or _|qualitative/observable outcome|_ which will contribute to _|key
performance indicator of success for our company|_.

